# Hello From Washington, The State



## Wander Lost (Aug 29, 2006)

Signed up a while ago week ago while we were still looking. Now we are owners.









I'm going to spend the weekend sorting through all our camping gear and transfering it from our old trailer (a pop-up) and finding a new place for it in the Outback. I'm sure I'll also need to buy a few new things as well.









We are a family with two working parents and two boys. We are looking forward to our first trip in our new trailer next weekend.


----------



## Wander Lost (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not a guy and I don't drink beer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Wander Lost!









Whoo Hoo! Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 21rs








Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







How old are the boys? They're gonna love those bunks. Enjoy.

Scott

And HEY! Who's letting all these women in here???


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wander Lost,

Welcome from the Great State of Texas. Enjoy your new Outback and this forum.

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Wander Lost to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS nice model

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT









Tami


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer!!!

Welcome to the family!

Steve


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Always great to have a new outbacker. Even better that you are from the PNW. Welcome aboard...

Donna


----------



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

What part of the state? We're out of Spokane, but were in Leavenworth last weekend and were told about this site while counting SEVEN outbacks in the KOA!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

hope you love your new OB!! welcome to the site.









scott


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll add another "Welcome" to both a new 21RS'r and and another Washington Outbacker. Its good to see more of both on the forum.

Too bad you just missed the 2006 PNW Fall Rally this past weekend. We hope to see you at a future PNW rally.


----------



## Wander Lost (Aug 29, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boys are 9 & 4.



> What part of the state? We're out of Spokane, but were in Leavenworth last weekend and were told about this site while counting SEVEN outbacks in the KOA!


We are in Auburn.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to the board and congrats on the 21rs! We will be having another PNW rally in the spring and hope you can make it. Just got back today from my first rally and it was a blast.

Scott


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Wander Lost








Glad you found the site, and congrats on stepping up to an Outback! You will love it








Great to see another PNW Outbacker in the mix. We're almost neighbors!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We are REALLY almost neighbors WL, we are right up the hill near Lake Tapps, daughter goes to ARHS. Welcome to the site!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outback, Wander Lost!*








I am sure you will really enjoy it! And as Jeff said, it's always great to have another Pacific Northwest Outbacker in the family!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: It's OK if you are a girl and don't drink beer. Some of my favorite Outbackers are girls!


----------

